# Mites ... or copper deficiency?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You may have seen my posting on Patti. I have begun to wonder if it’s actually not mites, but copper deficiency. Here is my reasoning for thinking so:

*Right around this time of year is when her dam starts showing signs of copper deficiency

*They are all due for their multimin, which helps keep them on the proper amount of copper

*She has a fish-tail

*When her dam would be deficient, her skin would get flaky, and even yellow in some places. That is how Patti’s hair looks.

*Patti and her dam were the only ones who did NOT get infected with lice, so I find it strange Patti would be the only one with mites.

*She doesn't seem that itchy, but that could be because I caught it early on.

Just to be safe, as soon as the Nu-stock arrives I will treat her with it, but I wanted to get your input. Does this look like leg mites to those who have seen them? I'm still thinking mites are a definite possibility, but I would like a better idea if that is really what we are dealing with, so I know how to treat her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

With the yellowish scaleys I'd still lean toward mites.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All right, thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That doesn't look like copper deficiency. Another thing may be staph infection but I would lean towards mites since it is on the leg like that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im leaning toward mites too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tell you the truth, it looks like mud scald to me. Does she have it on her breast bone between her front legs too?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

With the fish tail, and what appears maybe some copper colored hair in that picture, I would probably treat for copper deficiency also. I would treat for both personally! Its easier too for worms and mites to bother your goats when their minerals are off so I would work on getting some good loose minerals and give the copper. maybe even some selenium if your area is deficient.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Tell you the truth, it looks like mud scald to me. Does she have it on her breast bone between her front legs too?


I did notice a rough patch on her breast bone ... how would I treat that? Poor Patti! It's been so rainy, but I wouldn't have thought of that at all.

We will treat for deficiency as well, it's on the calendar 

The good thing is I already have the Nu Stock ordered, which should help whether it's rain scald or mites.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Kristina, the mites will definitely be more of a problem if a goat is deficient in copper. I have noticed this in my goats with their mites (if it was mites - I'm not even sure of that lol).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, milkmaid, I have been planning to multimin everyone, which will give them a good dose of copper. I know how important copper is -- going to try to stay more on top of it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goathiker, have your goats gotten the rain rot before? Is this how it looked? It's only on her rear legs, between her hoof and dew-claws.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I have never heard of mud scald so I looked it up - this is what I found and maybe it will help you too
Greasy Heel (and the more severe form called Mud Fever) affect the lower limbs, particularly the pasterns but also further up the leg. Rainscald affects mainly the back. Both diseases are characterised by patchy hair loss, crusting, dandruff of the skin and occasionally irritation. In more severe cases the horse can become depressed and even have a raised temperature. The affected limbs may be swollen and covered with a multitude of tiny scabs, felt as small lumps in the skin. The skin can appear reddened and large areas can be covered. In severe cases I have found the horse to be lame with mud fever. Take great care in feathered horses to look deep under the feathers, as the condition can easily be missed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear! I hope the Nu-Stock comes in Monday ... tomorrow as soon as I can I'll get some aloe on her. Poor baby ...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She doesn't have it badly though. Any anti-fungal will get rid of it and in the meantime some chlorihexidine will keep it from progressing. We see this some times when we get thick mud. Like anything else, keeping their minerals up will do a lot to prevent it. I think putting safflower oil on their food helps as well by increasing how water proof their coats are. 
She's fine, not red and raw or overly sore I would imagine. Horses get it much worse.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, goathiker, wouldn't have thought of that, though we do watch our horses for it. They have dry bedding but their pen has gotten wet from the rain and melting snow. I will aloe it tomorrow and maybe put some triple antibiotic ointment on her. We'll see if it starts to improve


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I put the antibiotic ointment on her and noticed the patch is less crusty than before. It is, however, a little more raw looking. Hopefully the ointment will help her out until the Nu Stock arrives. I'm watching everyone closely ... no other signs of mites, though I am not ruling it out. No lice, though! :dance:


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

If you have never used Nu Stock before, make sure you wear gloves when you apply it. That stuff really stinks. Also it separates so shake it well to combine before applying. I prefer to use Shapleys Original M-T-G, it is similar but the smell is not as offensive. (It smells like BBQ sauce).


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As goathiker mentioned an anti-fungal until you get what you need. There are over the counter anti fungals that you could use temp (guys jock itch ointment- ). Tea tree oil also has an anti-fungal property to it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, S+S Homestead -- I had read that. But I figured the smell would be worth the results 

Good news! After scaring me half to death, Patti is clearing up.  There are less flakes, and the area is no longer red. I applied more triple antibiotic ointment and will still treat her with the Nu-Stock, in case IF this was mites and the Ivormectin killed the first batch, the Nu-Stock will help kill any more that hatch. 

Bah. These goaties love to make us tear our hair out, don't they?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our doe who had a severe case of mites or...something else going on with her legs was lame, sore, and had crusty scabs all way the way up past her knees. They did look somewhat like your pic. We treated with Ivermectin 3 different times, soaked her legs in warm vinegar water, added permectrin to the water, etc.
Finally found Nu Stock, used it and WOW, what a difference! I checked her legs yesterday and they are really healing. I am going to apply Nu Stock probably 1 more time, but she probably doesn't even need it.

I've seen 2 other does with something like this below their dew claw, not real bad just a couple of spots, and makes me wonder if it could be because of the rain/mud. They don't lay down in mud or wet grass, but they walk through it. I put nu stock on them and they are clearing up too.
So I'm kind of thinking it was never mites, but some kind of fungus or skin bacteria?
This particular doe did have a compromised immune system from all the stress she'd been under so maybe it affected her worse because of that. 
Always a head scratcher kind of issue!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm checking her again to apply more triple antibiotic ointment ... Nu Stock hasn't come in the mail yet but I'm excited to see progress. I hate when you don't know exactly what it is/was.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Danielle,
What is multimin?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Danielle,
> What is multimin?


It's a mineral shot -- I've found the goats need a little more than just loose minerals. I'm actually going to switch from multimin to a mineral drench (will have to post the name later) than is higher in copper (plus I won't have to give them a shot, with is a plus :laugh: )


----------

